# Half a roof?



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Usually you can challenge the adjusters opinion, as long as the contractors back it up for you.

If the half of a roof is seperated by the ridge line or hips, it is simple to tie-in together.

If they are speaking of only replacing 1/2 of a roof on the same plane, then it would depend on how brittle the old and existing shingles were. If that is the case, definitely challenge their conclusion for sure. They will more than likely accomodate you.

Ed


----------



## Abraham Lincoln Roofing (Apr 3, 2008)

*Abraham lincoln Roofing NY*

Our company does partial roof sections several times a year for various reasons but usually financial. Joining roof sections is not a problem for a skilled roofer. There would be no depression in the roof deck because the same nominal thickness decking would be used to replace the old. You should tear off the the existing layer of shingles for two reasons. 1. The insurance replacement price will include the tear off and related expenses. 2. If there is any question of no underlayment or rotted decking tear off the old shingles and address those issues. If not there is a good chance your roof will fail early.


----------



## darylbrands (Mar 25, 2008)

If the half of roof is separated by a peak this is fine yes.

A half a roof on one side does not blend in well usually and getting a second opinion may be wise if this is the case.

As to blending the plywood this is no usually no problem at all.

Slight Variances blend in or can be made perfect with an extra layer of felt or in extreme cases metal coil stock can also be used. This is usually used more as a fix for areas with minor damages such as around a chimney along with Ice Guard.


----------



## acclaim (Apr 4, 2008)

Who is the insurance comapany? Allstate, State Farm......Sounds like one of the two. If you have replacement cost insurance they for sure owe to tie in no less than at the ridge of the home. Never should they allow for tie in to a valley or in the middle of a plane on the same side of the roof. Tear off of the old shingles is a must before the new is applied and never let a roofer talk you out of new felt minimum of # 15 Lb.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

definitely do full sections,but in the event a sheet of plywood needs to be replaced where they are only adding a 2nd layer,the thing would be:replace the plywood,refelt it replace the 1st layer shingles so height meets original shingle roof height before the reshingling begins--personally I would prefer evrything(shingles) removed,but if it`s a matter of finances,,,


----------



## retro (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to reply to my questions. Although finances are very tight for us at the moment, I am willing to pay for a quality job. I love not having to worry about something for 10-15yrs. 

Called 3 of the local roofing companies that I see doing work around the neighborhood. Got the answering machine on all 3 will see who calls me back on Monday. 

1 question though, what is this ice and rain protection, thing I see all of you talking about? Where does it go, and do I need this in mid Tennessee area?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

It more properly goes by the names pf "Ice and Water Shield" or "Weather-Proofing Underlayment".

It is a self adhering modified bituminous product sold in 3 foot wide rolls, which creates a gasket like seal for the nail penetrations from the shingles. If the area you live in has any snow and ice conditions that occur on your roof and the environment lends itself to creating "Ice Dam" problems, the Ice and Water Shield products would be the last line of defense to inhibit the dammed up and pooling water from permeating under the shingles at the ice dam and then following the nail hole penetrations into your home.

I don't know about your where abouts in Tenessee, but I do hear that you get some decent snows once in a while. I use it on every single roof that I do.

It primarily gets installed along all of the heated portions of a home along the gutter eave edges and also in all of the valley areas.

Ed


----------



## retro (Apr 1, 2008)

Just wanted to post a update about my roof.


I called three roofing contractors.

Contractor A "Im very busy right now. It will take me at least a week to come and give you a estimate.

Contractor B Never returned my call

Contractor C Came out gave an estimate, talked to family they hired him to do some work also. They liked him and would recommend him. Price seemed fair. Called him to tell him he has the job. Called again, called a third time. Never replied.

Contractor A Just called on May 3 saying he will give me a estimate this tuesday if I still need the job done.

Called another roofing guy last night. Waiting to see if he calls back.


Guess the roofing business is the one to be in this time of year (sigh)


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Thats not a sign of success, just business ignorance.

For a small 1-2 man company, all it takes is one job at a time to keep busy, but while they are working on the new current victims home, (I mean, Customers Home), they totally neglect all other aspects of business. These types of companies go from being busy one minute to being unemployed the nest, until they get another contract.

Watch out for those that don't even return a call, because what if this were a call for an emergency warranty repair?

At least give credit to the initial guy who realistically told you when he could be otht there and seems to be sticking to what he initially told you. 

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

where exactly(town/county)are you located??I know 2 reputable tennesee roofing co.s,if you tell your area,or e-mail me your contact info to [email protected],I`d be happy to pass it on if one of them is in your area,It`s up to you


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

I know 2 reputable guys in tennesee,e-mail me your town/county,and contact info at [email protected] ,and if they are near you,I will be happy to pass it on to one or both of them


----------

